# Should I be tying my flats to the pouch differently?



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Each set of flats has started to fail at the exact same spots and I'm getting maybe 10-20 shots short of 100 each time. A slight nick on the top of the fold just in front of the tie and a nick on one or both sides of the bottom of the fold, and either at or just in front of the tie. I've tried different knot tightness and varying lengths of stretching before tying and have been using cotton string plain and also tried running a length of it over a candle to wax it and there wasn't much difference. I feel like it's something I'm doing since the natural sets that came with a frame did the same and lasted about as long


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Two questions, what frame do you use, and with what are you cutting the bands?


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

As the band set that came with it did the same, I think we can rule out tieing errors.

Possibly going over things mentioned before, but other areas to look at ...

Check slingshot especially the forks for any imperfections, sharp edges, etc.

Try using a larger ammo size, if your bands are over powered they will be slapping the forks and weakening.

If you want to stick with the same ammo try cutting narrower band sets.

Are you tapering and what band cut / thickness of band are you using with what ammo ???

Btw don't get discouraged, it's just a process of elimination and you're learning lots along the way.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

You may also over-stretch the bands. More than 500% and band life span gets decreased considerably.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

skropi said:


> Two questions, what frame do you use, and with what are you cutting the bands?


The frame I posted about getting for $10on Amazon and also the one I made from maple, about the same lifespan. Cutting with a rotary cutter and new blade on a cutting mat


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Are you tapering and what band cut / thickness of band are you using with what ammo ???


Tapers have all been about 21-23mm at the fork and around 12-16mm just up from the pouch tie shooting 7/16" steel and using Sumeike 0.7 but I may need to recalculate the stretch after the chronograph tests I did. Correcting my posture gained some velocity so the bands were likely being stretched more


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

skropi said:


> You may also over-stretch the bands. More than 500% and band life span gets decreased considerably.


Once I finally get done being an adult tonight (not putting off household chores to revamp the catch box and fling steel til bed time....and after) I'll tie up another set after remeasuring draw length, now that I'm done being a speed freak after jumping into flats recently


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Projectile Pilot said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Are you tapering and what band cut / thickness of band are you using with what ammo ???
> ...


I'd try 23/12 taper and calculate active length dividing by 4. Sumeike is a amazing but doesn't seem to follow the rules of other bands lol


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

How smooth are your fork tips?

Could be the bands are too much for the ammo - but doesn't sound like its by much. Could also be you're tying too tight possibly. There are quite a few variables...

I'd start with much lighter bands - see how that fairs. Check the fork tips for any rough or pointy bits. Try tying the bands with elastic.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You could have a nick in your rotary cutter.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Projectile Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > AKA Forgotten said:
> ...


I'll start there and see what happens, thanks


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

A nick in the blade of the rotary cutter, and not smooth frames are the most logical reasons. Joey and Matt have it right.
Do invest in an Olfa cutter, it deserves every penny.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> How smooth are your fork tips?
> 
> Could be the bands are too much for the ammo - but doesn't sound like its by much. Could also be you're tying too tight possibly. There are quite a few variables...
> 
> I'd start with much lighter bands - see how that fairs. Check the fork tips for any rough or pointy bits. Try tying the bands with elastic.


The forks on the black pinch gripper are a fairly blocky design that I already smoothed a bit with 600 grit paper but haven't reshaped anything, every feature on my homemade frame is rounded. Being overpowered is something I suspected as well since I'll get the occasional kiss on the fingers after a shot but never a slap


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

skropi said:


> A nick in the blade of the rotary cutter, and not smooth frames are the most logical reasons. Joey and Matt have it right.
> Do invest in an Olfa cutter, it deserves every penny.


I just put on a new blade and have been sure to keep it away from anything that could cause a nick, it's a Fiskars 45mm cutter. It replaced the old one when the Sumeike showed up so I could start fresh. If nothing changes after reshaping my forks and adjusting active length I'll look into a different one


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I love troubleshooting a problem and conquering it more than anyone but in the interest of time and money i figured I'd call on some experts to figure it out sooner


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Projectile Pilot said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > A nick in the blade of the rotary cutter, and not smooth frames are the most logical reasons. Joey and Matt have it right.
> ...


When you do upgrade, I'd suggest a 60mm cutter. Cuts smoother and doesn't compress the band as much when cutting


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Turns out my draw with this frame is 32" or a little over and I was stretching the bands close to 5.4x the whole time. Guess it pays to check draw length whenever adjustments are made to your shooting stance!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

What are you trying the bands on with


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Cotton string and a constrictor knot. Tried waxed floss and it slipped a bit after a dozen or so shots so I just went back to string since my "jig" (3 nails in a board) doesn't make tying with elastic an easy option


----------

